# Tug Referral



## barndweller (Dec 31, 2005)

I have tried 3 times to send a friend the tug website using the link on the home page. He has never gotten it. I use the new Netscape 8 browser. I am wondering what the problem could be. I just sent him a link using the netscape 7 browser and it went through.
Julie


----------



## Makai Guy (Dec 31, 2005)

I just sent myself a referral, to two different addresses I use, and both came through.  Using Firefox 1.5.

Note that this tells the recipient, in the email they receive, who is sending them the referral, but they must still manually include ththeir referrer information when/if they subsequently join - it is not automated.


----------

